# Trẻ sơ sinh bị sôi bụng nguyên nhân và cách phòng tránh



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (13/3/19)

Trẻ sơ sinh bị sôi bụng là một trong những vấn đề mà các mẹ quan tâm và lo lắng. Dù biết rằng vấn đề này không ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng nhưng sẽ ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của trẻ. Chứng sôi bụng làm bé ăn không ngon, khó ngủ và quấy khóc.




*-Nguyên nhân chủ yếu của chứng sôi bụng*
Nguyên nhân đầu tiên chính là chế độ ăn uống của bé,  chính vì hệ tiêu hóa của bé còn yếu nên chế độ ăn uống của bé sẽ ảnh hưởng đặc biệt là khi mẹ cho bé bú sữa ngoài quá sớm, bé sẽ chưa thích nghi kịp.
Ngoài ra một nguyên nhân nữa đó chính là việc vệ sinh dụng cụ ăn uống của bé không đúng cách cũng gây nên hiện tượng sôi bụng.
Hoặc cũng có thể là do tư thế bú không đúng dẫn đến bé nuốt không khí vào bụng nhiều.
*-Cách phòng tránh*
+Đầu tiên phải kể đến đó chính là bé cần bú sữa mẹ trong suốt thời gian đầu. Vì sữa mẹ chính là nguồn bổ sung kháng thể dồi dào giúp bé phát triển và hoàn thiện hệ miễn dịch của mình.
+Thay đổi tư thế bú để bé không bị nuốt nhiều không khí vào bụng.
+Sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu để massage vùng bụng cho bé, thành phần của dầu tràm có khả năng làm ấm bụng và kích thích tiêu hóa. Ngoài ra, đây là cách bảo vệ sức khỏe của bé một cách toàn diện nhất tránh khỏi các tác nhân từ môi trường như vi khuẩn, virus và côn trùng gây hại tấn công. Một sản phẩm đến từ thiên nhiên an toàn và lành tính với trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ, không thể thiếu trong mọi gia đình có con nhỏ.
Hiện nay Dầu Tràm Con Yêu đã có mặt hầu hết các tỉnh thành trên toàn quốc bởi các cơ sở uy tín như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity, ministop và một số nhà thuốc.


----------

